# Help interpreting spam email



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 10, 2016)

I have one old server that serves three web sites and I honestly haven't touched it in years. Today it's gotten some spam email and I've forgotten how to interpret these things and I don't know if it's an issue on my part or not (that is, something I can do anything about) or if it's just bounce back mail. I'm using sendmail.

My impression is that this is a return email for spam sent to "patrick" through Google. Our mail server is "mysite.com"



> From MAILER-DAEMON Wed Mar  9 09:54:53 2016
> Date: Wed, 9 Mar 2016 09:54:53 -0600 (CST)
> From: Mail Delivery Subsystem <MAILER-DAEMON>
> To: postmaster
> ...


----------

